# 1997 Nissan Almera S GA14DE



## MR47 (May 14, 2008)

Ok, so it's a 1997 Nissan Almera (N15) with GA14DE engine and a manual gearbox.Now if i ain't mistaken , it's supposed to be the "S" trim level, wich meant body color bumpers,a bit more sporty seats, gti front bumper, and some other minor stuff.

64 kw @ 6000 rpm
116 N/m @ 4000 rpm

Mileage was 157 000 kilometers when i got the car(December 2007) right now it's up to 162 000 and there hasn't been any real problems yet.

It ain't got nearly any extras unfortunately.

What i've done:
#White blinkers on front fenders.
#Painted the rear brake drums red.
#Blue dash lighting
#New rims & summer tires (R15 195/55)

What i hope to do:
#Phase 2 rear lights
#Stock rear hatch spoiler
#Remove the "orange" from front blinkers
#Paint the front brake calipers red
#And some ideas regarding the engine also...

Enough talk, some pictures now...


*When i first got the car*



























*Some slightly snowy pictures with winter tires/rims...*


































*A somewhat emberasing quarter mile run*


























*Some recent pictures*


----------

